# Blue Tongue Lizard enclosure - advice & enclosure constructer needed



## newbie1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey Everybody, first time poster so I just want to say hello to everybody first off! 

I'm just getting in to the world of reptiles - I'm starting out small with a nice blue tongue lizard juvenille - about 26cms at the moment. I'm looking at moving it to a more permanent enclosure that will suit it for some years. What I am proposing is the following:

- 4ft enclosure
- Thermostat controled heat pad (covering no more than 1/3 the base)
- Substrate such as Kritter Crumble or Reptibark
- a 4ft Double reflector over the top of the enclosure (or mounted inside if it's a solid topped enclosure) with 1 X Repti Sun or Exo Terra 2.0 & 1 X Repti Sun or Exo Terra 5.0 or 10.0 fluoro tubes on a 12hr on 12hr off cycle
- Thermostat controlled infrared basking lamp at the hot end of the enclosure mounted above a basking rock
- Universal Rocks backdrop
- Some hide locations etc

Does all of that sound ok? is there anything else I should consider? is the heat mat and the basking lamp overkill? Should the fluoro tubes go the full length of the enclosure? 

Also, can anybody suggest some good enclosure makers? preferably in Melbourne but if they're prepared to ship then I'm prepared to consider  and where should I go to buy all the other bits and pieces I need? i don't mind looking interstate and paying for shipping if it saves me some $$$$

Thanks for your help


----------



## LippyM (Apr 11, 2011)

You've made a good choice, bluetongues are excellent family members! They have HEAPS of personality.

Sounds like you've done some great homework and your set up so far sounds pretty good. I think the basic bluetongue requirements are:

A good hot spot and a nice big flat rock to soak up the heat. I use Philips Spotone globes because they focus the light/heat down.

Something to burrow in (paper based cat litters are great ... Dr Harry's, Breeders Choice, Oz Pet) 

Lots of hides ... just go to the $2 shop and get the cheap gift boxes. Cut a doorway, turn upside down and it's ready to go. Just upgrade size as your lizard grows.

I use small wattage under tank heaters that sit under their warm side hide for most of the year except the heat of summer. Not required, but mine seem to like the extra warmth.

I don't use UV indoors, mine get that from the sun. Some people will argue that UV is not required, and I agree that artificial UV is a waste of time, but they LOVE outdoor time! The sun brings them alive!

Feed him a good variety of meat or dog food for protein, as many snails as you can find, veggies for vitamins and a little bit of fruit for a treat and you'll have a healthy buddy for the next 20 years!

He'll be a little shy when you first get him but he'll accept you pretty quickly.

A 4x2x2 enclosure is plenty big enough for life.


----------



## Foxthor (Jul 4, 2011)

Sounds like you know what your doing, I use a 10.0 UVB Fluro Tube. They need the highest UV u can get, but i still think its not enough so i take mine outside for some sun rays as often as i can. I think i read somewhere that 1 hour of sun rays is better than a week under a UV Globe. Kritters crumble is a great substrate too, it looks really good and soaks up smell and moisture well and is pretty cheap. As for heating i use a rock to soak up the heat of the ceramic Globe they are great cause they last longer than the light globes and dont wake you up at night and they tend to be better heaters. Look on ebay, u can get them real cheap. Good Luck Blue tongues are awesome pets.


----------



## bluey87 (Jul 4, 2011)

i wouldnt worry about a heat mat but thats just my opinion and i use a 5.0 uvb tube but i might get 10.0 next ive had my bluey since about yeh roughly 26cms hes now just over 42cms and ive had him for a yr


----------



## herptrader (Jul 4, 2011)

You may wish to consider an outdoor enclosure for the warmer months (or year round but you won't see them much during the winter months). It would need to be set up with similar design consideration to the indoor one. A cool end with a reliable shade option. Hides - probably some that head into the ground, kookaburra proof. There are lots of design options out there and even some sold as chicken tractors etc. would be quite suitable - just a thought and indoors for now... wild and wooly out their tonight!


----------



## ajandj (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi l origanly got my enclosure from a place in Dandenong. It has jungle in the name.... i'll try to remember, i've had my enclosure for about 4 years now and l know when l bought it, they did custom builds.View attachment 208002
[

View attachment 208003


It's The living jungle, i finally remembered at 3am...

View attachment 208230
View attachment 208231


----------

